# Are you a text junkie ?



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Well ...... ?


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

I have nobody to text n ****


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

:mum mom*  and no


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've never sent a text message in my life.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

no cell phone,plus i would rather pick up the phone and call,to me its easier


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I wish I had more people I could text. I enjoy texting


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No cell, never texted.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

maybe i would if i had people to text and who would text me back -__-

i always like getting texts, like a very small but nice surprise. it sucks when it's just from telus informing me of some new deal.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

haha yeah I am the same, I get excited and then it's some new offer from my service provider....sigh.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

God no. Personally, I find texting to be a complete waste of life since they take so long to write. When you're in public, it also requires you to stand there/stop and text. If you're on a busy road then that's even worse since people will probably be bumping into you left right and centre.

I hate it even more when people try to have a conversation via texting. Now, _that _is just taking advantage of unlimited texting etc too far since they obviously think I'm just sitting on my bed doing nothing which is why I have the time to text and then the patience to wait for them to reply.

What's wrong with talking on MSN? Or email?

Although, saying that, the text every now and then is quite nice since it's nice to see "new SMS message" or whatever on the screen instead of a usually blank screen.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I likes the texts. Less anxiety provoking than phone calls, but feel just as good. I recently got one of those slidey-keyboardy phones, but I have no one to sends texts to.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yes. people txt me because they know i dont answer my phone. i love this tech we have


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I text with a few friends, it's just convenient. I need to stop doing it so much tho cause it's starting to really add up and increase my bill a lot.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

anonymid said:


> I've never sent a text message in my life.


^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not when it costs me ten cents to SEND AND RECEIVE each text!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

anonymid said:


> I've never sent a text message in my life.


Me neither. I don't even have a cell phone. And if one has a cell so that they could make a call I can't really understand their need to send unlimited texts each month. Why not just call? Texting effectively turns a call phone into a 21st century telegraph.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Not when it costs me ten cents to SEND AND RECEIVE each text!


A fact known by parents across the nation who throw a fit when the monthly bill comes and they see their little princess can type 100 words a minute and does so for hours on end.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I never even used texting before. Besides, the only person I would know to text would be my mom, lol.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Me neither. I don't even have a cell phone. And if one has a cell so that they could make a call I can't really understand their need to send unlimited texts each month. Why not just call? Texting effectively turns a call phone into a 21st century telegraph.


err, many reasons why texting is in some situations preferable to calling


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Me neither. I don't even have a cell phone. And if one has a cell so that they could make a call I can't really understand their need to send unlimited texts each month. Why not just call? Texting effectively turns a call phone into a 21st century telegraph.


From now on all of my text messages will be sent in telegraph form STOP Or haiku, depending on what kind of mood I'm in STOP


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

never texted.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> A fact known by parents across the nation who throw a fit when the monthly bill comes and they see their little princess can type 100 words a minute and does so for hours on end.


They remove the rates in sending texts and look what happens - Texty Teri gets Carpal Tunnel of the thumbs.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmmm yeah, I text a lot... that's where all my minutes go!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I text my one or two friends twice a month or so. Costs $5.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Only one person I know ever texts me and it's pretty rare. Still annoys me because it's 20c/text when he knows I can get emails on my phone and that's free.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

No, 'cos there's very few people who i could text or actually want to text me. And i suck at thinking of responses. What do people usually say in text conversations? I need to see some peoples text logs or something 'cos i really don't have a clue.. completely socially retarded.

And yet my phone contract gives me unlimited texts. Yeah that's just awesome, thanks.

Actually, i do like receiving texts, i guess it makes me happy that someone must have some minor interest in me, or is at least acknowledging my existence.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> maybe i would if i had people to text and who would text me back -__-
> 
> i always like getting texts, like a very small but nice surprise. it sucks when it's just from telus informing me of some new deal.


If you texted me, I'd text you back. Just don't expect me to have anything particularly interesting to say.

I don't get anything from Telus, but I do get spam sometimes, usually trying to sell me concert tickets.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I almost never use the phone to call anyone and have only ever written a small handful of letters in my life, with this kind of track record texting would be a waste for me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Who would i send a text to?


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Me & my wife text each other a lot, at least 5 times a day.
We do have a special texting plan so it costs a lot less than what it could have.
It was a natural continuation of us talking through IM, which is how we started talking in the first place.

We don't text anyone else, though. 
I still have a kind of anxiety about calling people (it's better than the way it used to be, but it's still there), so once I texted a friend of mine instead of calling him. He thought this was really weird, and I stopped.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I text like crazy... when I have people to text.
Right now, I've got two people who I text regularly through the day. 
Unlimited texting plan for when I need it.


Meee said:


> Actually, i do like receiving texts, i guess it makes me happy that someone must have some minor interest in me, or is at least acknowledging my existence.


Exactly. It's like someone is actually interested in what you're doing with your day. It's nice.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

i dont have texting


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


> maybe i would if i had people to text and who would text me back -__-
> 
> i always like getting texts, like a very small but nice surprise. it sucks when it's just from telus informing me of some new deal.


Hm, can you send text messages overseas??


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Jizz burgers beat your mum anyday.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I spend $10AUD and get 200 txt messages to use within ten days. It's the best deal for me since I will message my gf more than 3 times a day.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

texting is more expensive on my phone than i had previously thought. i re-loaded it with $10 on thursday and by sunday the remaining amount was $7, i sent/received more than a few per day but not constantly.
i usually load up my phone once every month or so, i have to be more conservative now.



Jaiyyson said:


> Hm, can you send text messages overseas??


i don't know, i'd have to try it out!


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Far from it. I also get unbelievably annoyed when I have to sit in class next to someone or hang out with friends who (literally) can't put the phone down for 30 seconds. Some of them easily go through 50+ texts a day.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

didnt know texting could be so expensive for some. my plan is unlimited texting for $5 a month.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

No, it takes me too long.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

i used to be a 1,500 texts per month kind of person. now i have no friends. my family will occasionally text instead of calling me because it's well known i hate talking on the phone.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I text, I would always send a text over calling. I'd rather have a complete conversation by text than calling.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah I text at times..I like recieving txts..i agree its a nice surprise until you find out its from your companly lol!


----------



## Crunchie (Sep 21, 2009)

Seldom... once in a while I use my phone.
most of time it's on silence mode. anyway, almost nobody call me/text.
It's remind me when I've been learning driving, my teacher couldn't get me on the phone...
after 4-5 calls or more...
somehow he found the number of my mom, and told her that I get a driving test one day after that.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I always feel depressed when i run outta txts/credit lol, aww man id be lost w/o my phone srsly.


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

No offense to anyone that enjoys texting but I find it extremely annoying. I hate how when someone is trying to uphold a conversation, the person texting doesn't even look up and agknowledge them and just says "uh-huh" or "yeah" and completely ignores them. Could they at least have common courtesey to hear what they are saying? It doesn't help that everyone is doing it either, you see if everywhere. People at my school can't go a few minutes without texting someone, even if it's during class. There's been so many times I just want to rip their phones out of their hands and just smash them! GRAH! :mum

Ok I think I'm done now...


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

if you are trying to talk to someone it is rude of them to text at the same time but what does it matter whether they are doing it when they are on their own and not expected to converse with anyone else? i like to chat with some people during the day if i want to hear from someone and it helps if time is moving slow and i need something to keep me going/distracted. i don't see why i should have to get away and hide from anyone's view if i'm not even supposed to be speaking to them *shrugs* i only really do that if i'm at work and can't do it at my desk.


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't even own a cell phone.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Texts are good when I don't know the person well because I don't have to talk to them. But when its a friend or I have ten things to tell the person, its a real pain. It takes me forever to type on my phone.


----------

